# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [hip hop] pour les nostalgiques

## hegros

Oxmo Black Mafia

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=1fvBxs...eature=related

Le crime paie

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=VhCUljwVv_c

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=05ozrXx4XLI

Remix de pleins de morceaux

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=UfAr7cvV5U8

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=pLalIn...eature=related

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=fwi6-4...eature=related

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=NWEF80...eature=related


Pour ceux qui ont reconnu Booba et qui ne connaisse que celui d'actuel risque forcment d'avoir un grand tonnement car  l'poque c'tait autre chose...

----------


## Lyche

- Il crachait pas dans la soupe et insultait pas son pays et ses habitants  l'poque? 
- Il avait chang sa voie pourri et ses rifs  2 balles?
- Il avait moins de fric et composait de vrai paroles?

Parce qu'a l'heure actuelle Booba a frise le ridicule.. (enfin  mon avis)

----------


## Gnoce

> - Il crachait pas dans la soupe et insultait pas son pays et ses habitants  l'poque? 
> - Il avait chang sa voie pourri et ses rifs  2 balles?
> - Il avait moins de fric et composait de vrai paroles?
> 
> Parce qu'a l'heure actuelle Booba a frise le ridicule.. (enfin  mon avis)


Pour la plupart des gens trouvent que le hip hop (rap surtout) est ridicule  cause des 'nouveaux' rappeurs Franais (5 dernires annes) qui sont ridicule  souhait.

Mais le hip hop c'est pas eux ! Old School Rules  ::aie:: 

EDIT : j'oublie des mots.

----------


## Contrec

Je pense qu'il faut arrter de mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier. Il y a de tout dans le rap et le hip-hop, du bon, du mauvais et du moyen.

Ensuite les gouts et les couleurs sont dans la nature. Un vrai connaisseur saura faire la part entre des rapeurs authentiques (qui ont un message  faire passer) et des rappeurs bling bling (qui n'ont que du pogon  rcolter).

Donc pour ma part je trouve les personnes qui dnigrent le rap franais bien navrante car soit elles ne savent pas de quoi elles parlent (c'est la mode de dire que le rap c'est pourri), soit elles n'ont pas cherch  couter les bons morceaux (il y en a toujours, il faut juste prendre la peine de le trouver).

Je reconnais qu'actuellement les radios diffusent de plus en plus de rap "bling bling" et que certains artistes se sont commercialiss en mme temps que leurs albums et leurs comptes en banque mais il reste encore beaucoup de potentiel dans le rap franais et quelqu'un qui apprcie ce genre musical (comme moi) trouvera toujours du son de qualit au lieu de se brancher sur les radios populaires et critiquer ce qu'ils coutent.

Voil ce que je pense de tout a, dsol si certains en sortent un peu froisss.

----------


## Lyche

Je dis pas le contraire ! je suis tout  fait de votre avis, C'est pour a que j'coute jamais la radio.
Mais il faut reconnatre que Booba  nettement perdu de sa verve et de sa qualit de paroles depuis quelques temps..

----------


## Contrec

Je suis d'accord avec toi, il a des propos incohrents par rapport  ceux qu'il tenait il y a quelques annes. A cela on rajoute la bouteille qu'il a lanc dans le public lors du festivak Urban Peace 2 (aprs s'tre fait siffl et insult par une partie du public) et a le dcrdibilise encore plus. Mais ces chansons font du pognon et c'est tout ce que veulent les radios et maisons de disque.

Le rap tait plus authentique  l'poque ou ce n'tait pas une question d'argent.

----------


## Gnoce

> Donc pour ma part je trouve les personnes qui dnigrent le rap franais bien navrante car soit elles ne savent pas de quoi elles parlent (c'est la mode de dire que le rap c'est pourri), soit elles n'ont pas cherch  couter les bons morceaux (il y en a toujours, il faut juste prendre la peine de le trouver).
> 
> Voil ce que je pense de tout a, dsol si certains en sortent un peu froisss.


Je le prends pour moi, mais je suis pas froiss.

Je ne dnigre pas le rap franais ... enfin si, le 'nouveaux rap franais', qui comme tu dit  pour but de rcolter de l'argent.

J'coutait beaucoup de rap, je me limite dsormais au 'vieux hip hop amricain', j'ai l'impression que maintenant ca tourne en rond, toujours le mme 'background', toujours la mme mlodie ... rien de neuf.

a ne reste que mon avis.

----------


## Contrec

D'un autre ct c'est un peu normal qu'au niveau du message on ne puisse plus faire du neuf aprs toutes ces annes.

Mme la musique est reprise des anciens morceaux mais je pense qu'il y a tout de mme du bon aujourd'hui dans le rap franais. Je n'coute pas trop de rap ricain car je ne comprends pas toutes leurs paroles et pour moi le rap  la base c'est le message qu'il transporte.

Gnoce, je ne pensais pas  toi dans mon prcdent post car tu as raison : On trouve plus de rap de qualit dans les vieux morceaux "old school" que dans tous les titres entendus sur radio. Je pensais au post juste aprs le tiens qui va un peu vite en conclusions (pour ma part).

C'est juste que la qualit ne se trouve pas  la tl ou  la radio dans le rap (et ailleurs par la mme occasion).

Ce qui est aussi triste c'est qu'un mme artiste puisse faire dans un mme album des morceaux super avec des paroles porteuses d'espoir et le morceaux d'aprs parler de biatch et tout le reste (insultes et tout)... Faut rester un minimum cohrent...

Bref tout un dbat...

----------


## hegros

oui biensur...

en moins connu et plus jeune et plus mlodique

----------


## johweb

> ...J'coutait beaucoup de rap, je me limite dsormais au 'vieux hip hop amricain',...


Je vais faire figure de dinosaure, mais j'en coutais beaucoup quand j'tais au lyce... il y a 17/18 ans...  ::aie:: 
Je te confirme que le vieux hip hop franais possde quelques groupes ou rappeurs  auroler. Par exemple SoonE MC, ex comparse de Solaar sur scne, qui a crit un album ("Atout point de vue", je crois, cela remonte un peu...) aux paroles bien crites et  la musique influence trs jazzy et avec uniquement de vrais musiciens. Vraiment trs classe. Et je ne me rappelle pas forcment des noms, mais il y en a d'autres de la mme poque qui cartonnaient (en terme de qualit, pas de succs) dans le mme genre... mais ma mmoire dfaille un peu pour vous les citer.

Ay, je mets le mode nostalgique sur [off]...  :8-):

----------


## Gnoce

> Je vais faire figure de dinosaure, mais j'en coutais beaucoup quand j'tais au lyce... il y a 17/18 ans... 
> Je te confirme que le vieux hip hop franais possde quelques groupes ou rappeurs  auroler. Par exemple SoonE MC, ex comparse de Solaar sur scne, qui a crit un album ("Atout point de vue", je crois, cela remonte un peu...) aux paroles bien crites et  la musique influence trs jazzy et avec uniquement de vrais musiciens. Vraiment trs classe. Et je ne me rappelle pas forcment des noms, mais il y en a d'autres de la mme poque qui cartonnaient (en terme de qualit, pas de succs) dans le mme genre... mais ma mmoire dfaille un peu pour vous les citer.
> 
> Ay, je mets le mode nostalgique sur [off]...


Hh, y'a 17/18 ans, j'avais 6/5 ans  ::D: , j'coutai plutt 'Pierre et le Loup'  ::aie:: .
Le premier morceau de rap que j'ai entendu c'tait 'Benny B'  ::aie:: 

Comment a j'ai perdu toute crdibilit?

----------


## hegros

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GESKksmxXrs"]Dsol[/ame]

----------


## Contrec

Bien vu ! c'est un super live, je trouve qu'ils sont trs bons. Ils ont dj pas mal d'exprience sur Paris, ce ne sont pas des novices...

----------


## methylene

> - Il crachait pas dans la soupe et insultait pas son pays et ses habitants  l'poque? 
> - Il avait chang sa voie pourri et ses rifs  2 balles?
> - Il avait moins de fric et composait de vrai paroles?
> 
> Parce qu'a l'heure actuelle Booba a frise le ridicule.. (enfin  mon avis)


+1  ::ccool:: 

Et tu peux rajouter :

- Il ne se prenait pas pour un "cainri" qui ressemble  rien ?




> Le rap tait plus authentique  l'poque ou ce n'tait pas une question d'argent.


S'il n'y avait que le rap dans ce cas-l ...

----------


## pendoRa

Bonjour, 
vous avez tous dbatus du "old school" et du "bling bling", et c'est une ralit malheureusement, l'argent au dtriment des rimes.
Pour ma part je ne dnigre pas le rap d'aujourd'hui tant qu'il ne vient pas empiter mes oreilles.
Si je devais choisir un rappeur aujourd'hui que j'apprecie je dirais, Rockin Squat (  Mathias Crochon, frere de Vincent Cassel entre autre ), car malgr sa situation il est vraiment rest dans un univers, et surtout pour son titre "Iluminazi 666", un pur joyau contre le lobbyisme mondiale et le contrle des populations par l'argent.

Sinon pour les classiques, NTM le Suprme, difficile de faire mieux. LIM -  9 ans dja. ATK - Cocane.
Pour les US : Wu Tang Clan,EPMD, Erick Sermon, Mobb Deep, Cypress Hill, Kanye West pour son 1er album. 


Voila, pour ma contribution a ce topic  ::): 

Bonne Continuation

----------


## Shirraz

Vous tes HS les gars... Pas besoin d'tre nostalgiques, y'a toujours une bon nombre de vtrans qui continuent  faire du vrai Hip-Hop :










Ghostface Killah, RZA & Havoc - Evil Deeds


Buckshot - Ready (Brand Nu Day)



Et d'autres bien plus jeunes :

Skyzoo - The Beautiful Decay






Bon par contre j'avoues qu'en France c'est mort... En mme temps, c'est ce qui devait arriver quand on se contente de "copier" le mainstream US... Et si a une poque "mainstream" et "underground" tait surtout une diffrence de ventes et moyens, aujourd'hui c'est clairement plus la mme chose musicalement. Toutefois l'underground est plus que vivant ! ::ccool:: 

Un qui manque dans le rap franais c'est Luciano :

AKH & Luciano - Rien  Perdre

C'est d'ailleurs le duo le plus norme qui puisse tre, AKH et Luch' ayant ce point communs d'tre 100% honnte et vrai, ils font jamais dans le faux semblants et se livrent vraiment  leur textes.

----------


## beekeep

> Bon par contre j'avoues qu'en France c'est mort...


c'est vrai que les amricains cartonnent toujours (duckDown WuFam etc) mais en France je trouve pas a mort, il y a encore pas mal d'artistes qui bossent bien.
et mme parmi les anciens :

Roc
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbfouv_roce-si-peu-comprennent_music"]Dailymotion - ROC "Si Peu Comprennent" - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xbfouv@@AMEPARAM@@xbfouv[/ame]
Oxmo
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck3Gj0k6WzE"]YouTube- Oxmo Puccino Les Unes Les Autres[/ame]
Haroun (la scred)
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xc6ict_1-09-haroun-bonhomme_music"]Dailymotion - 1-09 haroun bonhomme - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xc6ict@@AMEPARAM@@xc6ict[/ame]


Merci hegros pour les liens (freestyle mmorable sur 88.2)

----------


## hegros

De rien beekeep  ::P: 

Quelques morceaux tout n'est pas tout neuf mais y'en a quand mme 

deux que j'apprcie tout particulirement

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x71wlp_serieux-bizness-risk_music"]Dailymotion - Serieux Bizness - Risk - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x71wlp@@AMEPARAM@@x71wlp[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ohfr_sillex-compare-pas-l-ecurie-de-la-r_music"]Dailymotion - SILLEX  "COMPARE PAS"  (L'curie de la rue-2008) - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x7ohfr@@AMEPARAM@@x7ohfr[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBH5CITo-Vk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBH5CITo-Vk[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faTAKXYrhus"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faTAKXYrhus[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18235_alpha-520-gz-up-antikarcher_street"]Dailymotion - Alpha 5.20 - Gz Up Anti-Karcher - une vido@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x18235@@AMEPARAM@@x18235[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I7RE-4XLBc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I7RE-4XLBc[/ame]


[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x76tju_mcsleagueclash_music"]Dailymotion - MC_s_League_CLASH - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x76tju@@AMEPARAM@@x76tju[/ame]

----------


## hegros

y'en a encore

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4zp6r_rohff-le-pouvoir-remix-version-scar_music"]Dailymotion - Rohff-LE POUVOIR remix (version Scarface) - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x4zp6r@@AMEPARAM@@x4zp6r[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbj5kz_91-carats-presente-le-clip-officiel_music"]Dailymotion - 91 Carats Prsente le clip Officielle -Secteur - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xbj5kz@@AMEPARAM@@xbj5kz[/ame]

----------


## beekeep

les battles c'est plus trop a je trouve ..
j'en ai retrouv un c'est du lourd
"yaura personne pour te sauver t'es pas l'soldat Ryan"
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyw59_va-degaine-ton-style-2_music"]Dailymotion - VA-Degaine_Ton_Style_2 - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xyw59@@AMEPARAM@@xyw59[/ame]

----------


## hegros

Les paroles




> Jai prfr partir et misoler.
> 
> Lela, comment te dire, je suis dsol.
> 
> Le Peuple ma dit :  Dgager .
> 
> Et moi comme on peut dire :  Jai dit OK .
> 
> Et tous les jours, je pense  mchapper
> ...


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------

